# Oleo Mac Chainsaws?



## rob066 (Jan 7, 2010)

Has anybody ever head of these chainsaws? Where are they made and sold? I never heard of these saws before.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 7, 2010)

rob066 said:


> Has anybody ever head of these chainsaws? Where are they made and sold? I never heard of these saws before.



Que# 1. Yes
Que # 2. They were made in Italy, they are no longer sold under that name or so I have been told, they are now mjade and sold under the EFFCO. brand of saws.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## rob066 (Jan 7, 2010)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Que# 1. Yes
> Que # 2. They were made in Italy, they are no longer sold under that name or so I have been told, they are now mjade and sold under the EFFCO. brand of saws.
> Pioneerguy600



Thanks Pioneerguy600. Now that you said that they are made in Italy. And sold under the Efco name they do look familiar


----------



## eyolf (Jan 7, 2010)

OLympyk.
There's a story the int'l olympik committee made a stink about use of the name; so for a while they called them Oleo-macs.

I had a 254; pretty average European saw, meaning well-made. Dealer support wasn't the best, here...back in the 80's nobody seemed to want to invest money in product they couldn't make a profit on very quickly.

As mentioned, EFCO is current name in N. America, EMAK in Europe.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 7, 2010)

I have had a couple of the Olympik 950 AFF `s for a long while now, they are well made and can sure take a beating. We carried them on snow sleds and ATV`s for trail work for years and they still work real well. Only part we ever managed to break was the chainbrake handle on one of them caused by a rollover on a Artic Cat, those saws cut so many miles of trails it makes my head spin. LOL. Oh ,sorry for the typo error on the EFCO name above, one too many F`s . LOL.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## olyman (Jan 7, 2010)

first it was ole-mac--then olympic,then olympik,then olympyk, now efco--ive sold them for some time--and yes, the name change was because of the stoooopid olympic committee--why in h anyone would associate a chainsaw with the olympics is beyond be--must have had toooo much edumakashun--- not the same engine r's as other saws--but exceeding long lasting--


----------



## Little Al (Jan 8, 2010)

Saws are apearing in FRANCE made by OLEO-MAC badged as OLEO-MAC, CASTOR, NAUDER,with different colour schemes & different model#`s good part though most if not all the expenable parts are interchangable


----------



## 93Dakman! (Jan 8, 2010)

i have two of them, both with different names. one is an olympik 261 and one is an olympyk 264. they are rugged, powerful saws. i would considered them professional saws from back in the day. you can get pistons for them still but i had to order direct from greece....


----------



## olyman (Jan 8, 2010)

93Dakman! said:


> i have two of them, both with different names. one is an olympik 261 and one is an olympyk 264. they are rugged, powerful saws. i would considered them professional saws from back in the day. you can get pistons for them still but i had to order direct from greece....



in your sig--where is carmi----


----------



## 93Dakman! (Jan 8, 2010)

its a tiny town in southern illinois


----------



## splitpost (Jan 8, 2010)

Been in oz for awhile now,dad s had one since the early 90's good little saw,the local stihl guy here has one on the shelf new ,still badged as oleomac


----------



## olyman (Jan 8, 2010)

splitpost said:


> Been in oz for awhile now,dad s had one since the early 90's good little saw,the local stihl guy here has one on the shelf new ,still badged as oleomac



size???


----------



## olyman (Jan 8, 2010)

93Dakman! said:


> its a tiny town in southern illinois



now that you say that--ive been thru there--bout two years ago--


----------



## 93Dakman! (Jan 8, 2010)

its small, if you blink youve missed is, what kind of travels took you down here.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 8, 2010)

Also, the last generation of John Deere branded saws were the same as the Oleo-Mac and Efco ones - the parent company is EMAK in Italy, and the saws are/were made there.

Btw, the only Dolmar dealer I knew of in Norway (and they also claimed to be the importer) now sell Efco saws instead......


----------



## gmax (Jan 8, 2010)

Yes Oleo Mac are still sold here, they were also sold as "Blitz" and I noticed some "MTD" chainsaws are built by "Efco" very good chainsaws but poor dealer support.


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 8, 2010)

Ordered a 165 Efco from Baileys yesterday. Will let you know what I think of it in a week.
Someone told me it would have cutting performance similar to a 116si Dolmar. If so its a winner in my book.


----------



## olyman (Jan 8, 2010)

93Dakman! said:


> its small, if you blink youve missed is, what kind of travels took you down here.



was after a 1655 massey l&g tractor--then up to chitcago--then to indiana to daughter--then back home 98 that day---and the air on the car quit!!!!! and didnt have time to fix it--schedule--


----------



## splitpost (Jan 9, 2010)

olyman said:


> size???



don't know the size ,every time i ring the old bloke and ask he goes down to the shed and comes back asking me what was the question:deadhorse::deadhorse:so i give up ,next time i go to bundy i'll take some snaps for future ref


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 9, 2010)

Stihl Crazy said:


> Ordered a 165 Efco from Baileys yesterday. Will let you know what I think of it in a week.
> Someone told me it would have cutting performance similar to a 116si Dolmar. If so its a winner in my book.



I believe a 162 would have been a bit better (more power, less weight)......


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 9, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I believe a 162 would have been a bit better (more power, less weight)......



They do not offer that model, so I went with what they had. I agree that the 162 appears to be a better option.


----------



## geoffc (Jan 9, 2010)

I havent heard of Oleo-Mac either, untill a few days ago...was visiting my local Husky dealer and he offered me a 970 which he origionally sold new, seems in good shape, just needs a chain...made in 1998. He says parts arent a problem, and this particular saw seems to have very good compression. 
Im kind of tempted, but I dont really need it. Seems that they are still available in uk, although this particular guy now stocks Efco.


----------



## Little Al (Jan 9, 2010)

If you can get that 970 for a small amount of Euros g.b. p.`s etc I would go for it. With a muffler mod. they have a lot of grunt are rugged & well put together.Over here in France spares are easy to obtain & reasonably priced even here +we can get parts from Italy I had one & was Pestered out of it by my neibour He keeps going on about how good it is. Grrrrr wished i`d never let him have it Wouldn`t mind it myself if the price is right but then the shipping would kill the deal.


----------



## geoffc (Jan 9, 2010)

Well...I eventually weakened, and called by the dealer. £150, which I thought was a bit pricey...but it doesn't need anything fixed on it...so I bought! Has not been used for about four years, starts on the third pull, might be a good idea to seek out an IPL!


----------



## KMB (Jan 10, 2010)

geoffc said:


> Well...I eventually weakened, and called by the dealer. £150, which I thought was a bit pricey...but it doesn't need anything fixed on it...so I bought! Has not been used for about four years, starts on the third pull, might be a good idea to seek out an IPL!



970 IPL source

Kevin


----------



## mtngun (Jan 10, 2010)

SawTroll said:


> I believe a 162 would have been a bit better (more power, less weight)......


The 165 is a minor redesign with the stroke stretched from 34mm to 35mm. 

Curiously, the WOT rpm was dropped from 13,500 to 12,500, and rated HP dropped from 4.7 to 4.35.

Otherwise it appears to be the same basic frame and weight as the old 56/62cc series.

I don't understand the reduction in speed and power. Their 56 is still rated at 13,500 rpm and the 81 is still at 13,000 rpm. Hard to make sense of what those Italians are doing. .


----------



## belgian (Jul 15, 2010)

I picked up an older Oleo-Mac today (my first), type 261. I know these saws are plenty available in europe and less in the US, but still can't find a source for an IPL of these saws.
anyone has a link where the oleo-mac IPL can be found ?

thanks
roland


----------



## gmax (Jul 15, 2010)

You can download the IPL's from here: http://www.efcopower.com/Sezione.jsp?idSezione=721&idSezioneRif=712&titolo=Out of Production


----------



## belgian (Jul 15, 2010)

thanks. At first instance, I thought the IPL listed was not for my saw, but it covered several models...thanks Gmax.

PS. My 261 is not in a bad shape but it's not as nice as yours


----------



## MCW (Jul 15, 2010)

Oleo Macs won't win any races or set any records but they are tough with a capital T. 

Laurie (rooshooter on AS) told me a funny story once when his 880 blew up. He borrowed a mate's 120cc Oleo Mac and started cutting into a decent Redgum log with a 6' bar. He said it ran OK but was a bit "gutless" for a 120cc saw. He found out later it was only 100cc! By the way, I think this model saw is still available?

Here's some of the piccys, I don't think he'll mind. It would have to be one of the ugliest saws I've ever seen...



















It's not his Landcruiser either that he's filling with woodchips


----------



## belgian (Jul 15, 2010)

That tree is huge....:jawdrop: nice pics !


Oleo Macs are heavy but dependable. They remind me of the early Solo's.
I'll post a pic of my 261 once I put her back together (carb issue)


----------



## gmax (Jul 15, 2010)

Matt, nice photo's, I have a 999 but It needs a coil


----------



## MCW (Jul 15, 2010)

gmax said:


> Matt, nice photo's, I have a 999 but It needs a coil



Is that the same model as Laurie is using Wayne?

Hey, I think I know that work bench?


----------



## gmax (Jul 15, 2010)

MCW said:


> Is that the same model as Laurie is using Wayne?
> 
> Hey, I think I know that work bench?



I think the one Laurie is using is a 999F (different air filter,carb & rev limiting coil), It's doing a good job running that 6 foot bar.


----------



## MCW (Jul 15, 2010)

gmax said:


> I think the one Laurie is using is a 999F (different air filter,carb & rev limiting coil), It's doing a good job running that 6 foot bar.



What year were they made mate? They look like a dinosaur but I've seen Oleo Macs that look similar to this still for sale new.


----------



## gmax (Jul 15, 2010)

MCW said:


> What year were they made mate? They look like a dinosaur but I've seen Oleo Macs that look similar to this still for sale new.


The 999 ran from 1987-1994 after that was the 999F, they look like dinosaurs but their so easy to work on no issues with them apart from the odd coil failure


----------



## belgian (Jul 17, 2010)

here's a pic of the 261A I got last week. It had a small air leak at the cylinder base, but it took quite some effort to find it of course.

She purs very nicely now and has excellent compression. Very sturdy design and it seems like a nice firewood saw. Throttle response is not overwhelming compared to a modern saw, but it's pretty choked up as well at the muffler.


----------



## gmax (Jul 17, 2010)

Your 261 looks good, about the same condition as mine there physically large for a 61cc saw (almost the same size as my 284F). Reliable old saws built like tanks.
Besides it's good to collect something different other than the common brand saws


----------



## Nardoo (Jul 17, 2010)

I have a couple of the Oleo Mac Agristar 350's. About 50cc and they weigh slightly less than that Land Cruiser in Matt's picture.
Ugly as sin but very solid, reliable saws and really, really easy to start. I have them for loaner saws and no-one can kill them. BTW,
anyone have an air filter for one they are not using? Willing to pay!






Al.


----------



## gmax (Jul 17, 2010)

That's a nice Agristar 350, it's too good to be a loaner, my loaner is mac pm610


----------



## kinetix (Oct 13, 2011)

*oleo mac 271*

i need your help guys - i am looking forward to get a oleo mac 271 and dont know anything about it - engine size, horse power etc - i woul dreally apreciate your help


----------



## gmax (Oct 13, 2011)

Some 271 info here, Model Profile: 271


----------



## heimannm (Oct 13, 2011)

There is a whole Oleo Mac thread out there if you look for it...

I have a 935 top handle saw that is handy up in the tree or the bucket...and now you will inspire me to get the 251 off the shelf and going again. I am sure that Olyman will be proud of me once it's going.

Mark


----------



## pops21 (Oct 13, 2011)

What about parts for the oylmpyk's? Like P&C's and body parts incase I ever own one. I was just curious and started looking around the net for parts sources and very very slim pickings from my searching.


----------



## mtngun (Oct 14, 2011)

pops21 said:


> What about parts for the oylmpyk's? Like P&C's and body parts incase I ever own one. I was just curious and started looking around the net for parts sources and very very slim pickings from my searching.


Parts are available from any Efco dealer, Baileys being one. IPL's available online at the Efco website.


----------



## deye223 (Oct 14, 2011)

rob066 said:


> Has anybody ever head of these chainsaws? Where are they made and sold? I never heard of these saws before.


 
Chainsaw Oleo Mac 952F 52CC - Plus Free Kit | eBay
look at other items and serch for Chainsaw OLEO MAC hes got 5


----------



## kinetix (Oct 14, 2011)

*thanx*

thank you everybody for the existing forum; i have no idea about chainsaws, but just need one for once in a while and i got an offer for a brand new 271 for 350€ (in spain, chainsaw aint cheap at all) and comparing to jonsered 2171 (cant get a better that 600€ deal) i am into buying the oleo mac 271 for 350 € - i am not a profesional forester, but instead paying the same amount of money for a smal 35ccengine stihl or huskie, i see better option the oleo 271 - need your opinion, as i see you guys know much better about chainsaws


----------



## kinetix (Oct 14, 2011)

*engine*

how many horse power the oleo mac 271 has? are they 8 or i am wrong (seem to me too much for this saw)


----------



## kinetix (Oct 14, 2011)

*no pic*

besides , i cannot find a picture of the oleo mac 271 on the whole internet


----------



## kinetix (Oct 14, 2011)

*year*

what year were made these saws?anyone can tell me?


----------



## splitpost (Feb 25, 2012)

olyman said:


> size???





splitpost said:


> don't know the size ,every time i ring the old bloke and ask he goes down to the shed and comes back asking me what was the question:deadhorse::deadhorse:so i give up ,next time i go to bundy i'll take some snaps for future ref



OK its been awhile since i replied to this thread but its been along time since i have seen the olds,as promised here are the pics(please ignore dads top cover hold down modd):redface:


----------



## irishstihl (Feb 25, 2012)

View attachment 225955


rob066 said:


> Has anybody ever head of these chainsaws? Where are they made and sold? I never heard of these saws before.



have an oleo mac....962 professional saw.... there designed in new zealand...made in italy... theres alot of saws out there now the same...wih just a different name etc in america or europe....

there a brillant saw! best saw every had so far..... fast cutting....strong and robust... theres new models out now like the 982... dont know what there like...? thinking about gettin one instead of a stihl 460....
still called oleo mac here in ireland.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 25, 2012)

kinetix said:


> how many horse power the oleo mac 271 has? are they 8 or i am wrong (seem to me too much for this saw)



8 hp SAE - those hp are far from the same as the different brake hp usually discussed by now.


----------



## cheeves (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a 156 Efco. Great running, easy starting, and much stronger than you would think for a saw of this size. Would love to have a bigger one. Maybe the 7200. Ported I believe it would be a fabulous saw. Can get one for around $600. Great deal. Only concern is the rev limited coil.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 13, 2013)

Just got my hands on a saw labeled "Super 380", I think. The tag is faded. Seems tanklike. Good compression, lacks a clutch. Not listed on Acres. Caught my eye because it was unusual.


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 13, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Just got my hands on a saw labeled "Super 380", I think. The tag is faded. Seems tanklike. Good compression, lacks a clutch. Not listed on Acres. Caught my eye because it was unusual.



It shouldn't be too hard to find a clutch for that one. The 281/282/284/481/482/484 share a lot of parts so I'm sure yours is included in that mix?


----------



## madhatte (Jan 13, 2013)

Chainsawr seems to agree with you. Looks like less than 50 bones for all the hardware to complete this beast. Should be interesting. Also noted on further inspection that the AV has been disabled. I'm guessing that the bushings were hard to find. Chainsawr has those too but I'm not sure if the mounts are still useable. No matter, a new-to-me saw is still an adventure. 

By the by - good to see the lot of you all today! It was like an impromptu GTG there in Aberdeen! If only we had a couple logs to cut on and a grill going...


----------



## Little Al (Jan 13, 2013)

pioneerguy600 said:


> Que# 1. Yes
> Que # 2. They were made in Italy, they are no longer sold under that name or so I have been told, they are now mjade and sold under the EFFCO. brand of saws.
> Pioneerguy600



Edited as most of what I said has already been posted [DURRR]


----------



## gmax (Jan 13, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Just got my hands on a saw labeled "Super 380", I think. The tag is faded. Seems tanklike. Good compression, lacks a clutch. Not listed on Acres. Caught my eye because it was unusual.



Any chance of a photo? I'm not familiar with a "Super 380".


----------



## Jacob J. (Jan 13, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Chainsawr seems to agree with you. Looks like less than 50 bones for all the hardware to complete this beast. Should be interesting. Also noted on further inspection that the AV has been disabled. I'm guessing that the bushings were hard to find. Chainsawr has those too but I'm not sure if the mounts are still useable. No matter, a new-to-me saw is still an adventure.
> 
> By the by - good to see the lot of you all today! It was like an impromptu GTG there in Aberdeen! If only we had a couple logs to cut on and a grill going...



That was great to meet you, Fraser, and Sheldon for sure...I dunno about running saws though. I'm pretty burnt out on running saws. I think I'll watch you 
guys cut wood and live vicariously.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 13, 2013)

gmax said:


> Any chance of a photo? I'm not familiar with a "Super 380".



OOPS -- "Super 280", I mean.

Here y'go.

This shows why I am calling it a "Super 280" even though I can't find a reference to it on the internet: 







The next two show why I think the A/V is disabled; note the space where the bolt pulls the handle tight to the chassis, and the empty hole where the bushing would go: 











Overview of the shape of the thing:






Muffler:






That's pretty much all I know about this thing so far.


----------



## Vibes (Jan 14, 2013)

That is an odd one you got there. I have IPL's for the 284. If that clutch is the same as the 284/272 clutch I have one I could spare. That saw resembles the 261, and 480 series more than the 284/272. If you have a picture of that AV, I may have that also. I have a carcuss of a 261 in the shed.


----------



## Landers61 (Feb 24, 2017)

I have an Oleo-Mac 355af. For the longest time I thought it was a Husqvarna (since all labels other than the 355 are missing). Only found out it was an Oleo-mac when I had searched for days to find a replacement bar for Husqvarna that would fit the mounting pattern. As for the saw, it is a 355, 3/8 pitch, .050 gauge, 20" bar with 72 links. SAE specks it out at 7hp (seems absurd to me) and 15 lbs. it is definitely a cutting SOB, but does occasionally lack the torque to keep the chain moving when I really bear down on a thick log. It is most definitely a reliable saw though. I find it much easier to start cold than my Stihls, and I have had to do zero maintenance to it in several years of running it. All in all, it's a heavy duty beast that works great for felling trees and chopping logs, just have a lighter, smaller saw handy for your limbing work or your back will hate you!


----------

